# Arch angel competition does size matter?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

In pigeon shows, the Arch angel winners here are extremely small, does size matter in a show? or can an Arch angel be big and still win?


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is a link to the standard, http://archangelpigeon.com/standard.html Personally I have always thought of them as small to medium sized birds. If a bird was too big, it wouldn't be to type. However if it was just a bit bigger and the small ones were not as good in other areas, colour in particular, it should win. If ever you get a chance after a show it is good to speak to judges, and ask them what they liked or did not like about particular breeds.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes I agree they should be on the smaller side of medium.


----------

